# 2nd Floor Breeding Setup



## hpfanatic (Jan 7, 2011)

I want to set up a multi-tank breeding setup and have several 28 gallon bowfront tanks for it. I would like to put it in our game/TV room where I have alot of free room and is close to a bathroom. The problem is, it is on the second floor of the house which is an old farmhouse built in about 1900. How many gallons could I safely set up, without having them crash through the floor? Would an outside wall of the room be stronger? Next to a stairwell? Should I just forget about the second floor?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I had a 75G tank on a 200lb stand against an interior wall once. The apartment building was wood framed and probably 40yrs old. It never fell through the floor on me. Although considering the scale needed to set up a successful breeding program maybe consider investing in a engineering inspection??? I have no idea if the cost is way too high but the peace of mind may be worth it... Just out of curiousity what are you planning on breeding?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

This may not answer all your questions but if should help.
how large an aquarium can my floor support


----------



## hpfanatic (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I will do some more checking on the joists in the floor and the wall construction. I know this house was built pretty good.

I am working on discus and rams.


----------

